# Zeus x Mesh RTA compatible with OFRF mesh strips?



## Dhesan23 (21/10/20)

As the title suggests, I just wanted to know if anyone uses the next mesh strips in their Zeus X Mesh RTA, my research is coming up 50/50 if it works  so I decided to ask the community

And I'm hoping this is the right section to post this if not  please forgive me.


----------



## JackoWacko (21/10/20)

Hi there,

I am using NexMesh strips in my Zeus X Mesh tank. I just took the mesh strips that it cam with and cut it to size. The taste is even better than with the strips that it comes with.

Hope this helps.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DougP (21/10/20)

Nexmesh strips work fine in the Zeus X mesh RTA
Just cut thinner... 

All the mesh strips work in the Zeus as long as you cut thinner. 

A interesting point to note. 
The shorter mesh strips actually gives more flavor in the Zeus than the propriety ones 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stew (21/10/20)

JackoWacko said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am using NexMesh strips in my Zeus X Mesh tank. I just took the mesh strips that it cam with and cut it to size. The taste is even better than with the strips that it comes with.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Do you still use the 6mm Laced Wicks with the shorter mesh of the Nexmesh? Or gauge the cotton thicknes yourself?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stew (21/10/20)

DougP said:


> Nexmesh strips work fine in the Zeus X mesh RTA
> Just cut thinner...
> 
> All the mesh strips work in the Zeus as long as you cut thinner.
> ...


Do you still use the 6mm Laced Wicks with the shorter mesh of the Nexmesh? Or gauge the cotton thicknes yourself?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DougP (21/10/20)

Stew said:


> Do you still use the 6mm Laced Wicks with the shorter mesh of the Nexmesh? Or gauge the cotton thicknes yourself?


I have tried most of the cotton on the market, including those, and exclusively only use Dischem Organic Cotton Balls in all my mesh rta's. 
I gauge the thickness myself. Getting the thickness right has literally become like second nature. 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stew (22/10/20)

DougP said:


> I have tried most of the cotton on the market, including those, and exclusively only use Dischem Organic Cotton Balls in all my mesh rta's.
> I gauge the thickness myself. Getting the thickness right has literally become like second nature.
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


Thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DougP (22/10/20)

Stew said:


> Thanks.




Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

